
U.S federal investigators to collect private records of three Twitter users - Concours
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/privacy-loses-twitterwikileaks-records-battle
======
nomdeplume
ALESSANDRO ACQUISTI gave a cool talk at the 2011 BlackHat presenting his
research findings which indicate that by taking a picture of your face, that
picture can be correlated with your facebook profile, which can be used to
take simply your birthday, and using that information, using a computer to
guess your social security number with significant accuracy compared to
random. here is video <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZQ7Th9L5ss>

------
TDL
People can only escalate the cost of having their identities uncovered. I
don't believe it's possible to be completely anonymous. Of course, when the
people who want to know about you have no economic limitations (i.e.
governments or the odd billionaire), you will eventually be found out.

------
darksaga
Another great reason to protect your online identity. I don't use any of my
real information on any of the social media sites I use simply for this
reason.

Had these people taken better steps to conceal their identities, they wouldn't
be in the jam they are now. Live and learn I guess.

~~~
brador
Your location is linked to your IP, your IP is linked to the identities. You
can't hide.

~~~
there
<https://www.torproject.org/>

~~~
brador
It's cute that you still think you can hide behind proxies.

------
dpres
a sad day for internet users indeed

